# FreeBSD and Folding@home



## costasBSD (Apr 27, 2014)

Is there a version of the Folding@home software for FreeBSD?  On the Folding@home site there are only two versions, one for Debian/Mint/Ubuntu and one for Red Hat/Centos/Fedora. I have already installed the emulators/linux_base-f10 port, which of the two *L*inux versions is closer to FreeBSD? The Debian or Red Hat?

Has anyone attempted to run Folding@home under FreeBSD?


----------



## junovitch@ (Apr 27, 2014)

*Re: FreeBSD & Folding@home*

Well, the f10 is for a Fedora 10 base.  Wherever possible install using ports that are already created so you can manage everything through the package systems.  In this case biology/linux-foldingathome should handle setting up everything you need.  For future reference http://www.freshports.org is your friend when it comes to finding information about ports quickly.


----------



## ronaldlees (May 2, 2014)

*Re: FreeBSD & Folding@home*

Do you have a lot of GPU computing horsepower?  If not, prepare to have your hardware humiliated after you look at the statistics in a couple of days  :\

Do you have a lot of [deleted] computing horsepower?  If not, prepare to have your hardware humiliated after you look at the statistics in a couple days  :\

Sorry - FreeBSD is not the best GPU platform.  So, your hardware _will be_ humiliated!


----------



## ronaldlees (May 2, 2014)

*Re: FreeBSD & Folding@home*

But it's the thought that counts!   :beergrin  :beergrin


----------

